# Charts: sheep



## mama879

Since we all like to spin I thought we might like to see a chart of our favorite animals. Can you pick just one.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll

My only go to fleece is from my Olde English Babydoll Southdown Sheep!!! ????


----------



## Babalou

I had no idea there were so many!


----------



## Longtimer

Cute sheep chart. Thanks.


----------



## shepherd

In the Breeds Barn at Rhinebeck the most often made remark by newbies is "I had no idea there were so many breeds". And we have only about 20-24 there! I hand them a book with more in it, and tell them to Google it when they get home.


----------



## dogyarns

I have several favorites, but if I had only one choice, I would have to say Corriedale. It is easy to obtain, easy to spin, next-to-the-skin soft, wears well, and dyes easily. Second, for those same reasons would be BFL. But my heart belongs to Cormo!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

I've not spun a lot of different breed but cormo makes my heart sing. And polwarth. And Corriedale.


----------



## not enough yarn

Surprised I didn't see a merino. I also have Lincoln long wool cross and sad to see the Southdown as I lost mine.


----------

